
Ask HN: What to learn to earn a little on the side - user48
I had to drop out of university due to personal reasons and am working in phone sales right now. While it&#x27;s fun and I learn a lot, I want to stay in software development and make a little on the side.
I&#x27;m unsure what to do though, as I am still very junior and don&#x27;t have any deep enough knowledge in any particular language&#x2F;field that I would go for it as the default route.<p>I have the most experience in Java and was thinking about picking up Android programming, but have seen a few posts on here lately which seem a little discouraging in regards to app programming in general.<p>What would be a good time investment where I could work on something either on my own or do projects for others to completion so that I can earn a few bucks on the side each month (something around 200-300 euro would already be more than enough).
======
Mz
You should really be looking for "Where can I get work for what I already
know?" The single most important element of business is paying customers.

Feeling like you need to learn more before you can get paying customers is a
potential infinite loop of excuses for why you can't go to market _yet_. After
high school, there is college. After your bachelor's degree, you can pursue a
master's. After that, you can get a PhD. Still not making money? Get another
PhD!

Sites like Craig's List, Reddit, and UpWork will let you go ahead and start
making a few bucks in the here and now with what you already know. (Yes, they
have crap reputations. You aren't much of a developer. You won't become much
of one without working. Just start where you are.) Making money that way is
the single best way to figure out how to further develop yourself and also
find market fit for yourself.

Participating in the market is how you find out what people are actually
willing to pay money for, what skills you currently have that are worth money
to someone, etc. It also exposes you to what "extra" stuff you should be
learning. Some of that extra stuff will be learned in the course of completing
small projects that you are already mostly qualified to handle.

~~~
taway_1212
While I mostly agree in principle, there are some counter-examples as well -
people who mostly just played with personal projects who got hired at $300k
jobs for the niche skills they've gained. These people are top-notch though.

~~~
Mz
[http://www.questionablecontent.net/view.php?comic=1424](http://www.questionablecontent.net/view.php?comic=1424)

I want Sven's life. But most of us don't live like that. We have to work at
figuring out how to make money.

~~~
taway_1212
The people I think of weren't playing WoW all day, but rather coding/working
through papers etc. all day, for years. For most people digging up this kind
of intrinsic motivation without any external rewards in sight is hard.

------
akulbe
I would encourage you to look at it from the other direction.

In other words, rather than finding a language, and then a problem you can
solve using that language... go the other way.

Find the problem you want to solve first, then find the tools to do it with.

You will make money by solving a business problem. That is the end goal.

The programming language isn't the goal, it's just a tool you use to
accomplish a goal.

Being a problem solver is the goal. I'm repeating myself on purpose, as this
is crucial to understand and grasp.

If you look at it that way, your options are _limitless_.

Read this: [http://kalzumeus.com/2011/10/28/dont-call-yourself-a-
program...](http://kalzumeus.com/2011/10/28/dont-call-yourself-a-programmer/)

(and pretty much anything else he's ever written, he's prolific on HN)

------
auslegung
I know you said you have Java experience, but it sounds like it's not a lot
and so sticking with Java doesn't seem like a necessity to me in this context.
I don't know Java so I'm not going to give you any suggestions that include
it, but hopefully others here will.

Websites. Learn WordPress and basic Web Dev stuff: JS, Sass (instead of CSS),
and HTML. In my world it seems everyone needs a website, and I could make
~$50-75/hour~ $50-60 in my small-ish area (300,000 in the tri-county area).
Basic, nice, professional websites are not impossible, you can do it :)

EDIT: I lowered the hourly rate. I might've exaggerated. See
[https://skillcrush.com/2014/03/11/how-to-charge-rates-web-
de...](https://skillcrush.com/2014/03/11/how-to-charge-rates-web-design-
freelance/).

~~~
user48
You're completely right in regards to Java, I am not set on any particular
language, which is exactly why I am not sure where to head yet. I know basic
web stuff (HTML, CSS, JS), but no frameworks or anything in that direction.
I'm just not sure where to have the best chances with becoming a little
profitable, especially with the competition that might have stellar
experience.

~~~
auslegung
Start letting people know you're open for business to build sites. Feel free
to take things that are a little beyond you, but be careful about anything too
difficult because that can cause lots of stress and reduce quality. Most
people aren't asking for a full Stack site, just a few pages probably. Start
with those and improve.

------
muzani
IMO the best ROI for a junior level would just be to drive Uber or do
something like tutoring schoolkids.

Another quick income source might be one day WordPress sites but good luck
competing with Indians who can set up e-commerce site for $50.

It might actually hurt your career to do something programming related. It's
like a pro athlete working as a laborer. Save your energy for your career,
don't burn out like I did.

------
quickthrower2
You are in a sales jobs so you are meeting lots of people. Ask them about
their background and if they own a business, work in management or as a
developer they or their company may have a need for your skills.

If talking to a Dev you can say you are a freelance Java developer. If talking
to a non techie tell them you make businesses run more efficiently using IT.
Get some appointments arranged and see how it goes.

